# Free Wifi/Internet Cafe



## buglet (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all

I have just moved to Dubai and currently staying at the Novotel - but spending a FORTUNE on internet access. Does anyone know of free wifi access point cafes or internet cafes near to here/Emirates Towers.

Many thanks!!


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Festival City is not that far and there is free wifi, hope that helps.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Starbucks have free wireless too.


----------

